# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Бизнес >  Детская одежда Картерс купить в Украине - Mimikids.com.ua

## begtopmer

В интернет-магазине Mimikids г. Ивано-Франковск покупателей ждет большой выбор детской стильной одежды от рождения до двух лет, игрушек и аксессуаров для малышей. Все товары поступают из США, изготавливаются из экологически чистых материалов и отвечают требованиям безопасности.  Красивая и комфортная одежда для детей шьется из натуральных тканей с использованием безопасных красителей и качественной фурнитуры. В каталоге детские вещи разделены для девочек и мальчиков. Игрушки, представленные в магазине, исключительно оригинальные американского производства. На все товары предоставляют скидки в зависимости от общей суммы покупки - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].    Заказанный в онлайн-магазине товар доставляется по всей Украине. При покупке от 1000 гривен доставка осуществляется за счет продавца. Заплатить за покупки можно по предоплате или при получении товара. Также у вас будет возможность вернуть или обменять вещи, которые не подошли вашему ребенку.  Оформить заказ можно прямо на сайте, выбрав изделия, которые хотите купить, в каталоге. Укажите свои данные, выберите форму оплаты и доставки. Для завершения оформления вам позвонит менеджер и подтвердит заявку. Заказы по Украине доставляются в течение 1-3 дней.

----------

